# My UHT Journal



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Well, this is my first journal and I hope it might help with some motivation which I do seriously lack at times.

*Background*

I'm 25, 6'4" and a measley 12.3 stone (78kg I think!). In short, I'm like a streak of **** and my strength reflects that. I followed 5x5 for a good while and managed to go up from 11ish stone to this weight but took a good while off due to other stuff and have decided to get back to it. I want to put some much needed mass on and improve my lifts.

Having read Wee G's UHT theories and finding them interesting, and then readig KJW's UHT journal I've decided to give it a good go and see how I get on. Food wise, my diet is never 100% perfect and by nature I don't have a huge appetite (probably due to years of undereating excessively). I'm increasing my calory intake and eating well now, coupled with not really enjoying dirty food this is mainly clean calories. I've taken a lot of my diet from God's diet plan and it has worked out well so far.

My main need is a kick up the **** at times and I'm hoping this journal will aid that.

Anyway, enough waffling, time to start.

*Monday 19th April 2010 - Phase one, day one*

I've decided on the full body approach and will follow Wee's advice for a hardgainer for now and see how I get on. Starting weights are extremely embarrassing but I wanted to give myself a good chance of progression so kept very low while I get used to the extra volume.

Morning weigh in: 12.3 stone.

Squat: 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15

Romanian Deadlift: 22.5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15

Dumbell Benchpress: 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15

Cable Row: 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15

Seated Dumbell Press: 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 15

Widegrip Lat Pulldown: 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15

Skullcrushers: 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15

Barbell Curls: 12.5 x 15, 12.5 x 15

All rest periods were two minutes.

I'll expect the laughs at the low weights! In all honestly, I was slightly gutted as towards the end of some of those sets I was struggling a little which has concerned me slightly. I did manage to complete all sets and reps, but felt destroyed by the end. I don't know whether that is because I am more used to only doing 5 reps at a time, and have never trained to more than 8 reps before, but the 15 reps seemed so high.

On the plus side, it felt good and I felt like I had done a proper workout so I'm still happy, just hope my muscles get used to the volume quickly as they seem to fatigue rapidly.

Rest time tonight and plenty of food ready for a midday workout tomorrow before work.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking forward to how you progress with this; been considering this approach too.

What were your lifts like before starting this?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Subscribed mate!

im just about to start UHT too! just finalising things with Wee G, Im in a similar situation to you to mate im just under 6 '3 and only 72kg! hoping to pack on the mass with UHT


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Lifts were ****e before too in all honesty! My strength matches my frame and I've always been better at pulling then pushing. Squats about 70kg for 5, Deads about 80kg for 5, Bench about 60kg for 5, Military Press 37.5 for 5. These were afer a lay off from 5x5 but still feable I know. Damn, looks terrible writing it down but nevermind! Won't be able to do ought about it though if I don't try!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll be keeping an eye on this mate, good luck


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Heineken said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on this mate, good luck


Thanks mate, the support from people is appreciated and will help to drive me I think!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

No probs, and as for the 'Ill expect laughs at weights' bit, don't worry, this board isn't like that at all bud. All the best


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Cheers mate that's good to know


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

*Wednesday 21st April 2010 - Phase one, day two*

Squat - 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15

Romanian Deadlift: 22.5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15

Dumbell Benchpress: 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15

Cable Row: 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15

Seated Dumbell Press: 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 12

Widegrip Lateral Pulldown: 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15

Calf Raises: 52kg x 15, 52kg x 15

All rest periods were one minute forty five seconds.

Felt tired today and still a little achey from Monday's workout, especially in the triceps. Had to train this morning due to working this evening which I hate as I'm much more of an evening trainer with a good few meals inside me, but as I work varying shifts I can't be picky. Most excercises felt okay today, although I missed two reps on the second set of the seated press. Otherwise, all sets and reps completed and felt nicely pumped afterwards. I wa salso blowing out of my **** and this feels like more of a cardio workout than any of my previous routines with sweat really coming off of me (unusual as I'm not generally a sweaty person!).


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

hey up dude,

Dont worry about the weights, worry about eating enough to recover and bring the rest down whilst still getting all the reps.

iirc i started my current cycle with 40-50kg for squat movements on my higher volume (ie UHT) training days and yes, it will get you some funny looks but what to remember is that if you are gonna add a little load every time for a long time, you HAVE to start light.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for checking in G and the words of advice.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Sam good luck, I done my first session today and found it quite hard to judge what weights to use on each exercise due to normally doing low reps too!

just wondering if you could outline your diet? whats your macro split and do you change diet on wo days and no-wo days?


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Hey mate at work on my phone so can't type much but if you search for gods diet it's basically that. I'll put up what I eat when I get a chance. What excercises are you doing?


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Also, get a journal up mate for comparison sake!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

*Friday 24th April 2010 - Phase one, day three*

Squat: 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15

Romanian Deadlift: 22.5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15

Dumbell Benchpress: 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15

Cable Row: 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15

Seated Dumbell Press: 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 15

Widegrip Lat Pulldown: 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15

Skullcrushers: 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15

Barbell Curls: 12.5 x 15, 12.5 x 15

All rest periods were one minute and thirty seconds.

Another morning workout due to work this afternoon but nothing like squats early on to wake you up! Felt okay today actually and completed all reps and sets with the reduced rest period. No idea hope I'll manage to complete them with only 45second rests though!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

*Monday 26th April 2010 - Phase one, day four*

High, Wide Stance Leg Press: 68kg x 15, 68kg x 15

Romanian Deadlift: 22.5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15

Dumbell Benchpress: 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15

Cable Row: 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15

Seated Dumbell Press: 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 12

Widegrip Lateral Pulldown: 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15

Calf Raises: 52kg x 15, 52kg x 15

Shrugs: 40kg x 15, 40kg x 15

All rest periods were one minute and fifteen seconds.

Workout felt good this time around and even with the further reduced rest period completed all sets and reps with relative ease. Due to time constraints and people hogging the only squat rack in the gym I had to resort to the leg press rather than squat, but I have to say that I felt it in the quads as much, if not more than when I squat. Won't make a habit of it, just don't feel it was completely detrimental.

The only exercise I'm not 100% about is the Romanian Deadlift having never done them prior to this routine. I don't feel a thing in my back, only down the backs of my legs and behind my knee (not in a painful way though). Feels like a really big stretch, is this correct and the aim of the move?

Also decided to add a couple of sets of shrugs at the end as I didn't feel my traps were being hit particularly well so from now on I'll alternate between curls and skulls one day, calfs and shrugs the other.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

The Rom DL is primarily a hamstring and lute exercise mate so that's spot on. Once you feel that stretch at the bottom, squeeze your glutes / hams to come back to upright position.

No worries adding shrugs.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Thanks G glad that's correct for the RDL. Really enjoying things so far and looking forward to starting phase 2 next week. Funnily enough, as the rest intervals are getting shorter, the workouts still seem easier, as my body is getting more used to the higher reps. Also, DOMS are disappearing rapidly which is a good thing. All in all, it feels good!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

*Wednesday 28th April 2010*

Squat: 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15

Romanian Deadlift: 22.5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15

Dumbell Benchpress: 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15

Cable Row: 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15

Seated Dumbell Press: 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 15

Widegrip Lat Pulldown: 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15

Skullcrushers: 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15

Barbell Curls: 12.5 x 15, 12.5 x 15

All rest periods were one minute.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> Subscribed mate!
> 
> im just about to start UHT too! just finalising things with Wee G, Im in a similar situation to you to mate im just under 6 '3 and only 72kg! hoping to pack on the mass with UHT


Hey mate, did you decide against doing HIT after?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

way to get the numbers up Sam! things looking good bro!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

\ said:


> way to get the numbers up Sam! things looking good bro!


Thanks mate, looking forward to the third phase where I can start upping the weights and see how I go.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

*Friday 30th April 2010 - Phase one, day six*

Squat: 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15

Romanian Deadlift: 22.5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15

Dumbell Benchpress: 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15

Cable Row: 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15

Seated Dumbell Press: 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x *10*

Widegrip Lateral Pulldown: 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15

Calf Raises: 52kg x 15, 52kg x 15

Shrugs: 40kg x 15, 40kg x 15

All rest periods were forty five seconds.

Felt like a terrible workout today. Didn't get in until two o' clock this morning, slept far too long and woke up bunged up, coldy and hayfeverish. Still, a protein and oat shake later I was down the gym feeling really lethargic and unenthusiastic. All reps and sets went well, although I could really feel the 45second rest and I only hit 10 reps on the second set of shoulder presses....i.e . fail. To be fair, my shoulders are weak as, and out of all the exercises I find them the toughest. Going to be a struggle next week when I up the sets and I think I'll really struggle with them to be fair! Otherwise though, all other exercises felt okay.

However, with ever minus there's a plus. Over the last couple of days I've checked myself out a bit (oh come on, we all do!) and noticed that I look bigger and my muscles look fuller. I HAVEN'T, strangely enough, put on any significant weight (maybe a pound in the last two weeks if that) and I'm sure it's not a loss of BF because I had bugger all to begin with! This doesn't mean I look like Arnie from two weeks of the program but it DOES mean I think my body responds well to higher rep workouts and hitting each part more than once a week. I'll be honest, I don't enjoy the high reps because, well, they're hard (honesty here!) but they have become easier and see to be fulfilling their purpose.

Anyway, enough of the tripe, going to take the next three days off (would usually train on Monday but bank holiday so want to make use of the day) and begin Phase two on Tuesday.

Toodle pip until then!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

keep it up Sam. Your body will adjust to the training and before you know it you will be a recomping madman! Your lady won't be able to keep her hands off you my friend!!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Haha thanks dude!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sam,

Many people find they store carbs much better and look much fuller using UHT or other high volume frequency / high volume routines - kind of a "semi-pumped" look all the time - i think that is what you are experiencing here.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

That's interesting G, and certainly appears to be the case looking at it. Looking forward to beginning Phase 2 although I know it's going to be extremely tough!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Cheers for dropping in jon, well done for getting back on it. I'm really loving uht so far!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Cheers God, appreciated!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Well I've just walked out of the first day of phase two. Will put up scores when I get home. Right now I feel like throwing up! Not a great workout tbh and trying to complete sixty reps for each exercise has taken it's toll on me lol.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

I bet the muscles are screaming bro!!!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

*Wednesday 5th May 2010*

Squat: 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15, 30kg x 12, 30kg x 11

Romanian Deadlift: 22.5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15, 22,5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15

Dumbell Benchpress: 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15

Cable Row: 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15, 35kg x 11

Seated Dumbell Press: 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 9, 7.5kg x 8

Widegrip Lat Pulldown: 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15, 28kg x 12

Skullcrushers: 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 12, 12.5kg x 15

Barbell Curls: 12.5 x 15, 12.5 x 15, 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 12

All rest periods were 45 seconds.

That workout seriously fecked me! Missed reps on most of the new sets, but hit above ten on all of them apart from shoulder press which shows me how weak my shoulders are when it comes to endurance.

As said before, not a great workout and left me feeling so tired but glad it's started. Going to be a tough two weeks, but I'll get there! I remember my first workout of phase one killed me, and now I complete the two sets easily with 45seconds rest so hopefully phase two will follow suit.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah but 45 second rest times is insane. That is a killer pace.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Major doms today!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Food has been ok today. Always has been my downfall unfortunately but I'm trying! Day two of phase two today, felt easier than the last one. Completed four sets of fifteen reps on all excercises apart from two. Left my log in the car so this is from memory. Squats, I fell down on the last set with only ten but did three sets of fifteen which is an improvement. Also, as always fell down on shoulder press with fifteen, twelve, eight and six which sucks.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

I know what you mean jon. In all I am happy with the progress just get frustrated when I miss the last sets. I am naturally quite weak in build though so as long as I progress one way or another I'm happy.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Yep agreed. Not sure I could take this volume for more than the two weeks of this phase but so far I have faith in the plan and have made some good physical changes in only two weeks.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Cheers mate! You too.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Two updates:

*Friday 7th May 2010 - Phase two, day two*

Squat: 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15, 30kg x 10

Romanian Deadlift: 22.5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15, 22,5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15

Dumbell Benchpress: 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15

Cable Row: 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15

Seated Dumbell Press: 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 12, 7.5kg x 10, 7.5kg x 6

Widegrip Lat Pulldown: 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15

Calf Raises: 52kg x 15, 52kg x 15, 52.5kg x 15, 52kg x 15

Shrugs: 40kg x 15 (then fecked and no more!)

All rest period 45 seconds.

Poor workout in all.

*Monday 10th May 2010 - Phase two, day three*

Squat: 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15, 30kg x 15, 30kg x 13

Romanian Deadlift: 22.5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15, 22,5kg x 15, 22.5kg x 15

Dumbell Benchpress: 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15, 10kg x 15

Cable Row: 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15

Seated Dumbell Press: 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 11

Widegrip Lat Pulldown: 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15, 28kg x 15

Skullcrushers: 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15

Barbell Curls: 12.5 x 15, 12.5 x 15, 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15

Rest periods 45 seconds.

Great workout. Improvements on all exercises where possible and the others getting slightly easier. Squats, I only failed on the last set by three. To be honest, I think I had the last three in the tank still, but came over extremely dizzy around the ten mark, pushed out another three then thought i'd better rack before I fall down.

Best improvement was on the seated shoulder press, again only failing on the last set by 4 reps. Really pleased with the progress at the end of week one of the second phase. One more week to go, and then I can start cranking up the weights a bit!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well done mate,

Things to bear in mind with P2, especially wrt sudden changes in performance...

Capillarisation doesn't happen in a nice neat sequence. Your muscle will develop new networks for blood flow that may NOT be connected to another network for quite some time until one day the vital little branch of new capillary is laid down and the whole thing is connected and your strength endurance jumps by 5 reps in a single session.... 

Good progress,

G


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice, am a big fan of periodized training so will follow this to see how it goes.

As the others have said the load you lift is not important - it's how you use it and how you progress with it from where you are now that counts. Some people just don't have the right proportions, muscle insertions and muscle fibre type ratios to lift big, but that doesn't at all mean you can't get stronger or bigger.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Blimey G, didn't know that was the case! I think the jump for shoulder press could have been a combination of decent food last night and this morning, feeling fresher, better technique (basically a few different things) as opposed to a straight jump in strength. Still interesting to read your post though.

To be honest, I'm not sure if i could be progressing better, or developing any quicker but I'm certainly pleased with how things are going.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice, am a big fan of periodized training so will follow this to see how it goes.
> 
> As the others have said the load you lift is not important - it's how you use it and how you progress with it from where you are now that counts. Some people just don't have the right proportions, muscle insertions and muscle fibre type ratios to lift big, but that doesn't at all mean you can't get stronger or bigger.


Thanks for popping in mate. I'm liking the periodisation a lot. In the past i've always followed conventional set/reps, add weight when it becomes easy. Then moved onto 5x5 which worked well. I'm enjoying this the most though.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

great numbers though mate!!! way to kill it


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Right, been away from here for a week or so not been posting updates but still on top of it. Phase two was completed and I began phase three today which was nice.

*Wednesday 19th May 2010 - Phase Three, Day One*

Squats: 32.5kg x 15, 32.5kg x 15, 32.5kg x 14, 32.5kg x 12 (up 2.5kg)

Romanian Deadlift: 25kg x 15, 25kg x 15, 25kg x 15, 25kg x 13 (up 2.5kg)

Dumbbell Bench Press: 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15, 12.5kg x 12 (up 2.5kg)

Row: 42kg x 15, 42kg x 15, 42kg x 13, 42kg x 8 (up 7kg)

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: 10kg x 15, 10kg x 13, 10kg x , 10kg x 6 (up 2.5kg)

Pulldown: 35kg x 15, 35kg x 15, 35kg x 13, 35kg x 10 (up 7kg)

Curls: 17.5kg x 15, 17.5kg x 13, 17.5kg x 8, 17.5kg x 6 (up 5kg)

Skull Crushers: 17.5kg x 15, 17.5kg x 12, 17.5kg x 8, 17.5kg x 6 (up 7kg)

All rest periods were 45 seconds.

All weights were up which was good, although didn't perform like i'd hoped on some. The weaker lifts stayed very weak and the stronger ones felt good still. Got a great pump from the workout though with arms and chest looking great (in relation to my normal size) with legs throbbing a bit!

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

I bet your heart rate was through the roof!!!! way to kill it bro!!!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Cheers mate yes it was. Stiff as a board today though lol!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Thanks mate starting to feel some progress now!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Monday 24th may 2010 - phase three day two

Squats: 35kg x 15, 12, 9, 7

Romanian deadlift: 27.5kg x 15, 15, 15, 15

Dumbbell bench: 15kg x 12, 12, 9, 7

Rows: 49kg x 13, 10, 6, 5

Dumbbell seated press: 12.5kg x 12, 8, 5, 4

Pulldowns: 42kg x 13, 12, 8, 5

Calf raises: 70kg x 15, 13, 12, 12

Shrugs: 15kg a side x 15, 14, 13, 12

All rest periods 45 seconds.

Not a bad workout in all. Weights up nicely and feel like I'm progressing. Probably not much more progression to be had in the rows it press till I reach the desired eight reps max on the first sets but bench is going well as are other lifts. Proba help after this week when I drop to three sets and increase rest periods.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

you are def getting strong mate!!! keep it going!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good progression. Really interested in this as I'm considering starting a new type of routine in a couple of weeks


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

I def recommend the routine. On the second week if phase two now and weights are going up. Pressing the twenties on bumbell press which I've never doe before and other weights are getting better! Will post a proper update later with workout details.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

*Tuesday 1st June 2010 - Phase three, day six*

Squats: 50kg x 12, 50kg x 10 (up 20kg from beginning of phase three)

Romanian Deadlift: 50kg x 12, 50kg x 12 (up 27.5kg from beginning of phase three)

Dumbell Benchpress: 20kg x 8, 20kg x 6 (up 10kg per arm from beginning of phase three)

Cable Row: 56kg x 8, 56kg x 6 up 21kg from beginning of phase three)

Seated Press: 35kg x 8, 35kg x 6 (up 20kg in total from beginning of phase three)

Widegrip Lateral Pulldown: 55kg x 10, 55kg x 9 (up 27kg from beginning of phase three)

Calf Raises: 88kg x 12, 88kg x 12 (up 36kg from beginning of phase three)

Shrugs: 40kg x 13, 40kg x 13 (no change from beginning of phase three, however during phase three I deloaded to 15kg per side and am now comfortably back up to 20kg per side)

End of week two of phase three so thought I'd do a weight comparison. All weights are up which is good. Reached my target 8 rep limit on a few which I was hoping to add a bit more weight to, but still plenty of room on squats, romanian deadlift, pulldows, calf raised, and shrugs. Rest periods are now at 1:15secs. Will continue like this until ALL exercises are 8 rep max's on the first set then begin on phase four which will include rest pauses and other little changes.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

great work Sam!!! just impressive gains all the way around!!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Thanks mate, it's appreciated! Feeling good about things. I know I'm not going to throw around huge weight straight off and after one cycle of the program but I'm happy with how things are progressing. Just got to keep plugging away at it. Cheers for the support!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

proress pics would be good for this i recon!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Hey all, sorry about the delays been struck down with flu so pretty immobile lately. Was supposed to be going to do the last workout of phase three today, then a week of phase four before I go on holiday and have a weeks rest but going to have to give it a miss today.

With regard to pictures, I'm even kicking myself now but I never took any before shots which sucks. To be honest, the physical changes are not amazing considering I've only been going a month and a half, two months at the most. Feeling fuller overall but not sure to the extent that pictures would show it up particularly. Once I come back off holiday, I'll need to decide where to go from here. Either I start back on UHT on phase one, increasing my starting weights as Gavin suggests, or I change routines. To be honest, I think I'll stay with UHT as I really enjoy it, but sometimes I long to go back to a Starting Strength type routine where I can keep exercises low at about three per workout and weight up higher. Who knows, I'll see what happens when this is done and dusted I guess! If I do start UHT again for a second round, I'll make sure I take pics for my own benefit more than anything.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Well I'm still here although not updated in a while. Completed a cycle of UHT and thought it was great and will def be revisiting it in the future.

Following two weeks off on holiday, I've opted for a strength cycle to push the numbers up a little. Once I stop seeing gains on this, I'll probably hit UHT again for another couple of months to keep things changing.

Completed two sessions of a rippteo'esque routine as follows:

A:

Squats

Bench

Deads

B:

Squats

Shoulder Press

Barbell Row

Usual setup, three or four warmout sets at varying weights, then three working sets of five increasing 2.5kg each workout. Sure it's been seen a thousan times before so won't bore you with the theory.

When I remember to grab my book out of the car I'll update workouts, starting low to give me enough room for improvement.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

I'm good thanks mate. Taken two weeks off relaxing in fuerteventura and now back to hitting it. As I say I'm going to do a strength cycle to push the numbers up then go back onto uht for another round. I think the increase in weight will help next time around nreally enjoyed uht and although my weight hasn't gone up tremendously (totally diet based I know), my body looks and feels thicker. How you getting on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Blimey you was close by then! What new routine you got in mind mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

**** forgot I had this Jon! Not been going great to be fair had the last three weeks off due to work and laziness which I seriously regret now. Been keeping up with your journal though. Things look good, you enjoying starting strength? Our starting stats were very similar so your progress really interests me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Right following A huge lazy period I have now found where my motivation was hiding, will stop fannying around and will work to get bigger and stronger. After speaking with Jon on here and following his journal I will look to milk stronglifts for all it's worth. Beginning today.

Workout A:

Squats: 40kg x 5 x 5

Bench: 30kg x 5 x 5

BOR: 25kg x 5 x 5

Low weights I know but I guessed my five rep max, cut by a third and took a little bit off to allow for maximum progression. Flew through it fine, but am a little stiff due to lack of working out for a while! Will up all weights by 2.5kg next session where applicable.

My main challenge will be getting the food in and eating to grow. My stomach has always been tiny and I have never really eaten enough which us something I will really have to work to change and conquer.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Yeah based on previous lifts and five reppers on page one of this journal. Feeling a little stiff today but all good generally. Looking forward to tomorrows workout!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Still feeling stiff in the legs and **** but second workout done today as follows:

Workout B:

Squats: 42.5kg x 5 x 5

Deadlift: 50kg x 5 x 1

Military press: 20kg x 5 x 5

All felt fine, deadlift was a piece of ****, not sure whether to increase that by 5kg each workout. Hoping my legs will get used to the volume quickly.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Not as stiff today and really enjoyed the workout.

Workout A:

Squats: 45kg x 5 x 5

Bench: 32.5kg x 5 x 5

BOR: 27.5kg x 5 x 5

All felt easy. Amazing what a difference in technique can make. Always hated squats and could never get the form right and I always put it down to (wrongly) being 6'4". Lowered the bar down my back today and concentrated on going down controlled and felt so much better. Was pushing with my heels rather than toes like I used to and felt great on my quads. In the past, getting up to 70kg was a real struggle pushing with my toes an using my back to lift rather than my hips and legs. Perhaps with the weight further up my neck it was pushing me forward too much. Now I don't use my back so much, only hip drive. We'll see how I go as the weight increases.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Well start of week two today and must say, loving the routine. Jon, my main long term goal is to gain some muscle, as mentioned previously being 6'4" and barely 12 stone doesn't please me too much! Short term, and out of this program, I just want to increase strength as far as possible, hitting 1 x to 1.5 x body weight on the main lifts. Then I will probably move towards madcows, and then a hypertrophy specific routine. I think bigger lifts now will help me leaps and bounds in the long run.

Workout B:

Squats: 47.5kg x 5 x 5

Deadlifts: 55kg x 1 x 5

Military Press: 22.5kg x 5 x 5

All felt great again, rest period at the moment are 1 minute but I'm sure those will increase as the weights do. Must say, although the lowered bar position on squats has helped my form no end, it does hurt my shoulders a little! I know, I'm being a fanny but it is most unconfortable! Anyway, onwards and upwards!!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Absolutely. It's not always going to be a given that strength = mass consistantly however I believe that at our stage it will. Also, strength will help mass in the long run as when we move over to a mass specific routine, it will be with higher weights.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Workout A:

Squats: 50kg x 5 x 5

Bench: 35kg x 5 x 5

BOR: 30kg x 5 x 5

All good again, decent workout. Must say the bar us still killing my back though where it is resting. Don't think I have the placement right as due to the pain, I'm finding myself holding it up with my wrists rather than resting it on my back now.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

End of week two today. Not a great workout, woke up late so only managed four scrambled egg on toast before going and also woke up with a cold so feeling a bit crap. Still managed all weights an sets just felt harder than usual.

Workout B:

Squats: 52.5kg x 5 x 5

Deads: 60kg x 1 x 5

Military press: 25kg x 5 x 5


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Still under the weather unfortunately

Start of week three today though!

Workout A:

Squats: 55kg x 5 x 5

Bench: 37.5kg x 5 x 5

BOR: 35kg x 5 x 5

Not bad overall but didn't feel too strong on the lifts today.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Yeah just a bit tired overall I think mate. Plus I prefer workout out in the evenings when I've had a good bit of food inside me, but sometimes I gotta train first thing due to work. Always those workouts which seem to suffer slightly!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Workout A:

Squats: 60kg x 5 x 5

Bench: 40kg x 5 x 5

BOR: 40kg x 5 x 5

Good session, still not throwing aroung huge weights but systematically increasing. Always nice to get into the new series of 10's as well!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

any updates on this


----------

